# Mega Colon Bunny- any experiences?



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Been at the shelter today and my favourite little man, Barney, seems to be going dowhill  

He's always felt a bit bloated but it seemed to be normal for him so we've kept an eye on it but not thought much of it (his eating and pooping was okay, so it didn't seem like anything worrying). It then became apparent that his poos were enormous, and not round like normal bunny poops. He's also very skinny on his back (you can feel every bit of his spine, and his hips protrude), his belly is very big and bloated and his rectum seems abnormally large. 

After reading up on it and taking him to the vets, he's been diagnosed with Mega Colon. His intestines are abnormally large. He had bloods done, too, and his kidney function isn't 100%, with his bile levels being raised. Over the last couple of days, he's also stopped pooping as much as normal.

He doesn't seem like a well bunny at all- he had a gut stimulant injection today, but we're reluctant to give him meds as his tum's so delicate at the moment. I can't stop thinking about him, and it's making me feel so upset. He's a wonderful bunny who deserves a loving home  

Is there anything you guys could advise in terms of dealing with his problem? Or any gauge of his outlook? 

I'm so sad to think he's poorly. I just have a feeling there's something very wrong going on :cryin:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Poor bunny. :crying: I hope he get better soon.  xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never heard of mega colon - does that just mean that everything is all backed up for some reason, or is it a specific condition?

I hate it when the bunnies in shelters struggle - every bun should have a home where they are loved, even if it is inly for a short while.

Sometimes, when a bun finds a home, their health can really turn around. I hope he starts to improve soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh no I really hope it isn't Mega colon, there is nothing you can do if it is but support the bun until the time is right 

Silly question (well it's not to me but I will explain in a bit) but what colour is he?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor bun there seem to be a lot of nasty disorders about at the moment. I'm sure he is much happier and knows he is loved in the shelter than where he was before!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I've never heard of mega colon - does that just mean that everything is all backed up for some reason, or is it a specific condition?
> 
> I hate it when the bunnies in shelters struggle - every bun should have a home where they are loved, even if it is inly for a short while.
> 
> Sometimes, when a bun finds a home, their health can really turn around. I hope he starts to improve soon.


His intestines are very enlarged- it's a relatively rare disorder, I think, and just means his colon's too big, as far as I know 



B3rnie said:


> Oh no I really hope it isn't Mega colon, there is nothing you can do if it is but support the bun until the time is right
> 
> Silly question (well it's not to me but I will explain in a bit) but what colour is he?


Oh, Bernie, I had a feeling that was going to be the answer  I'm so gutted, I can't begin to tell you :crying:

He's a ginger and white butterfly, I have heard some colours are predisposed to the condition, so I guess that's why you're asking?

Here he is:









I love him so much, I almost feel like he's one of mine now as he's been in the shelter a while


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> His intestines are very enlarged- it's a relatively rare disorder, I think, and just means his colon's too big, as far as I know
> 
> Oh, Bernie, I had a feeling that was going to be the answer  I'm so gutted, I can't begin to tell you :crying:
> 
> ...


He has the EnEn gene so yes they have been found to be predisposed to the condition 

I'm so sorry, he is beautiful.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

He is beautiful.

I wonder if anyone would foster him so he can live out his time in a loving home.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> He has the EnEn gene so yes they have been found to be predisposed to the condition
> 
> I'm so sorry, he is beautiful.


My poor, poor Barney Bear 

Thank you, Bernie, for your support. I'll make sure I'll give him extra special cuddles from now on :crying: One of the staff is thinking of adopting him and giving him a comfortable home, so he will have at least experienced that at some point in his life (he was kept in appalling conditions before coming in and left to fight with his bunny friend).

I'm off to cuddle Flix and Gaga now, and remind myself just how precious they are  x


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

God, I think I'm going to cry. :crying:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've had little sleep thinking about Barney, but am feeling slightly less upset today. He has meds on their way, as they're being ordered into the vets especially. Hopefully they will make him more comfortable for the time being, all we can do is keep him happy until it all gets too much for him.

He will probably go to a foster home to live the rest of his life (a couple of staff members are considering taking him). We can't realistically have him adopted out, as we're struggling to rehome our young, healthy rabbits as it is!

I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words, I'll keep you all updated on the little guy. Please send us lots and lots of vibes for our wonderful Barney Boo :001_wub:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

if we were settled in the new house then i would foster him, poor little guy.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

beautiful boy I'm sure he'll be very happy in his foster home hope the meds make a difference


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> beautiful boy I'm sure he'll be very happy in his foster home hope the meds make a difference


Thank you! I'm sure he'll be spoilt rotten- he deserves nothing less :001_wub:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sometimes, just getting out of the centre into a "till the end" home can really improve bunny's overall health. It won't put the problem right, but a proper home can improve bunny's health no end. I suppose it's likely that the stress of the centre can make things worse.


----------

